# Colorado Elk and Deer?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay next year i am going to start putting in Colorado for deer and elk. When I look at there proc it looks like i'm looking at a advanced math problem. Can anyone help out with some info? I just want to know when you put in, as a none resident is there speacial rules, good units, archery dates. When it comes to units I don't need the best trophy unit, on deer i would shoot 3 point or better and elk would be any brached antler bull. Archery is what i would be hunting with so just archery hunts.


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

inbowrange, 
application deadline for res & nr is usually around the 1st of april. 

As far as which unit, for either one with your goals won't be to difficult to pick one. I would just talk to a CO biologist at a dow office and ask him out of the units you selected that are a guaranteed draw, has a place to get walk away from all the roads and that has the highest population numbers.

I really like getting 2-4 miles away from nearest road (hunters) to get better success.
Best of luck. 
One tip is that if you can find a unit that is a guranteed draw as a 2nd choice you will still collect a bp every year while still hunting :mrgreen:


----------



## plumbob (Oct 27, 2008)

I found that the colorado fish and game had a booth at the outdoor show that was held at the south town expo center last spring. they were very helpful and could help you out. plan on going to get your info. it seemed that after the show we still had time put in for thier draws.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you think the cost of the hunts? I got on there web site, I don't know if i was reading it right but it looks like there is hunting license for elk $526 and deer $316 just to hunt? Thats a ton just to hunt!!


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

you also need to buy a habitat stamp before you apply, I think their 30.00


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

its about 
400 for idaho
roughly 350 for wyoming and nevada and montana
west nebraska if i remember correclty is 195 
all these prices are for mule deer


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

your tag prices are right, for 2008 that is. Haven't heard if they are going up again this year or not. I would hope not cause they just upped them last year. You would have to get a habitat stamp for your 1st and 2nd license you purchase, they are $5 a piece. 
CO is cheap though compared to most western states for NR fees.


----------

